# moss ID



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i googled different mosses. i tried the plant finder but i cannot find a moss that grows as such.

id please?

it was labeled either singapor moss or christmas moss but i dont think it is either.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

> it was labeled either singapor moss or christmas moss but i dont think it is either.


I agree, it looks to me rather like a Taxiphyllum than a Vesicularia. But there are apparently meanwhile quite many Taxiphyllums - as well as Vesicularias - in the hobby.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well that really helps..... but i agree i think it is a taxi as well.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You could borrow a microscope to see the cell structure to verify. See http://www.aquamoss.net for reference photos.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Taiwan Moss - Taxiphyllum alternans is making the rounds. Where did you acquire the moss? Start doing a little back tracking to the source.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well i looked on aqua moss but could not see any similar growing patterns. this is very groomed and nice growing.... it might be due to conditions or just because this is how it grows. jason balibian has some tiawan and it does not look anything like this.

i dont have a microscope or know anybody that has any.

this is not my moss it is a pic i copied from somebodys tank. i like it and i want some. 

thanks
Elliot


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My first thought was weeping moss. But there are TONS of moss species that the hobby hasn't ID'd yet...and may not even be aware of. I found a fairly decent looking moss mixed up with some Fissidens in San Marcos, for example. Got no clue what it is, but it was definitely aquatic and I'd bet a penny or two that it has not been passed around much, if at all, in the hobby.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

houston got a new club? how do i join. i was former nash


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

doubleott05 said:


> houston got a new club? how do i join. i was former nash


Yup, just this month we finally made it official! Our first meeting is Feb 26th. As to how you join, dues will be quite minimal, at least this first year until we get some plans for spending money. I'll send you a PM when we nail down the fine details. You're still in KS right?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ya im still here unfortunatly. then im moving to korea for 2 years but ill still be a member.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

bump on moss id?


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

well from what i understand Taiwan moss looks deferent depending on conditions ....so you have 1 batch of moss in 2 deferent tanks and it will not look the same. at least thats what iv been toled


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi,
could You make pics of the moss from above, showing the branching pattern, and closeups? I can't yet see differences from Taiwan moss, too. There is a big moss mess in the trade and hobby, maybe also other mosses than Taxiphyllum alternans float around under the name "Taiwan moss".
Btw., I've seen a Taxiphyllum from Thailand, very similar to Taxiphyllum barbieri and alternans, with somewhat hanging growth like Yours. According to a moss checklist on the Taiwan moss flora website, neither T. barbieri nor T. alternans are native of Thailand.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i copied this pic from another persons tank.


----------

